# Still No Snow In Lower Michigan....Grrrrrrr



## GAR (Nov 7, 2014)

I have been waiting, waiting and waiting for the snow to come this year so I can test out my old twin Craftsman 3 stage throwers and........Nothing Yet!!!. We have only had light dustings of snowfall in witch I used my leafblower to remove the snow from driveway and sidewalks....Christmas has been busy for me but I was able to finish working on the second 3 stage....There both ready to go....But No Snow...What's up with the weather this year!

PS....Happy New Year All!!


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Basically the same in my locale. We got a bit a couple days ago, not enough to cover the grass. It was super-heavy and wet. I should have cleaned up but didn't.

The weather man suggested last week that this type of storm could be the norm for this winter season ...


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I want to try out my Toro blower but I'm happy not having to fire it up.

Nice set of twins there. Might just give PS93 a run for his money with his "Brothers of Destruction" Toros. I need to get off my rear and get my Drift Breaker back together. I have two broken mounting studs on the transmission and I need to find a guy good at aluminum to reattach the threaded parts.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

nice looking drift breakers gar! being in SE Michigan I know how you feel even though I'm not missing the snow. I just want some snow to test the 521 with the impeller kit but if it doesn't happen I'm ok with it


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Judy and I just got home here in the U.P. from Holland. They had some snow on the ground around Holland, but they must have had some freezing rain first because it was slick as heck some places.

There was snow all the way from Holland to the bridge, and then over to Manistique along US2. I talked to a guy at a gas station at St. Ignace who was filling up a truck pulling a huge trailer with Ski Doo Team on the side. He said there was snow, but it wasn't good snow because it hadn't been cold enough to freeze the water yet, so there was a lot of wet snow.

Looks like we've got 4 to 6" in our driveway to clear.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

Happy New Year GAR. We made it thru last winter with no significant snow. It was strange. 
We're back to normal this year. 

I hear ya on wanting to try them out, but perhaps they will be able to stay new looking for an entire year.


----------



## AL- (Oct 27, 2014)

Good looking machines ! 
We just had about 8 " and this gave me a chance to test my 824 1979 ariens that I tinkered a lot with last fall. Being a newbie I now have a little confidence that it should do the job this winter.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

GAR said:


> I have been waiting, waiting and waiting for the snow to come this year so I can test out my old twin Craftsman 3 stage throwers and........Nothing Yet!!!. We have only had light dustings of snowfall in witch I used my leafblower to remove the snow from driveway and sidewalks....Christmas has been busy for me but I was able to finish working on the second 3 stage....There both ready to go....But No Snow...What's up with the weather this year!
> 
> PS....Happy New Year All!!


Do you still have the green Bolens?


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Snowing like crazy here at 5am this Monday morning. Hopefully you are getting some.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

no snow here zavie


----------



## 1894 (Dec 16, 2014)

GAR said:


> I have been waiting, waiting and waiting for the snow to come this year so I can test out my old twin Craftsman 3 stage throwers and........Nothing Yet!!!. We have only had light dustings of snowfall in witch I used my leafblower to remove the snow from driveway and sidewalks....Christmas has been busy for me but I was able to finish working on the second 3 stage....There both ready to go....But No Snow...What's up with the weather this year!
> 
> PS....Happy New Year All!!


 Happy new year . I'm sure Ma Nature is just holding back to let that paint cure a little longer on those great looking machines 
Also remember , be carefull what you wish for :icon_whistling:


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

LOL. Finally, it has dropped below freezing this year. A whopping 30F high.

You know, I look forward to the 1st/2nd snowfall just to blow some snow.
But, as I think about this mild winter we have, both snow and temp wise ----it's kinda nice. Ha, I used to look forward to the ~4~ seasons. I get why the snowbirds trandplant to FL and come back in the late spring now.


----------



## GAR (Nov 7, 2014)

db130 said:


> Do you still have the green Bolens?


I intended on keeping the green Bolens but got an offer of $500 for it and could not past that up right before Christmas. I currently have the two 3 stage machines and a 1973 5/26 Montgomery Wards (Gilson) in my garage. 

And as of snow, today we are only getting a light dusting again. Cold, around 22 degrees. I heard we may end up in the mid 40s by the end of the week. Guess I should get the lawn mower back out....LOL


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

grass is too wet for the mower and no snow for the blower


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

We're in for a quiet week and maybe a few inches of wet slop on the weekend. So far just one storm that was barely 6 inches.

Pete


----------



## alleyyooper (Sep 12, 2015)

The east side of the state got from 6 to 8 inches yesterday and it dwindled down as you went west. 
It has gotten colder so at least we have gotten *frozen MUD* now instead of the wet slop I keep getting ripped for tracking in.
Is also cold enough ski resorts are making snow and will not totally stave to death in the year ahead.

 Al


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

I came home from a trip to Oxford yesterday to 7" of new light snow and opened some single path that had an original 14" last week, settled down to around 11", so got to go through 18".

Leelanau County has gotten about 40" so far (that's not much by normal standards, but we'll take whatever we can get. Come on Alberta Clippers, where are you?). On my road, you can always add at least a couple of inches to the snow report every snow fall, not just storms.

GAR, you should trailer your goods up my way, do a photoshoot in the snow, then sell them on craigslist  Heck, you can even have photos with Lake Michigan in the background..._Restored Vintage Snow Blowers and the Manitou Passage _...you'd probably get Traverse Magazine to do a story on you 

I just learned/read that John F. Kennedy's presidential yacht S/Y Manitou was named after the Manitou Passage. Too bad the name wasn't used for the presidential snow blower. I know...but, there ought to be one!

*GAR, I know you don't want to restore great vintage blowers for money, I'm just having fun. _"I don't do this because I want to make money off selling the stuff I restore, I honesty do this as a hobby..."_ - GAR


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

all the snow on the east side of our state was north of me. the weather guessers say rain later in the week so yesterday after I left henry's I went to mom's and put up all her out door Christmas decorations rather than waiting until the weekend


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

I'm pretty convinced your all a bunch of sicko's!! ---- BUT I LIKE IT! lol


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

bad69cat said:


> I'm pretty convinced your all a bunch of sicko's!! ---- BUT I LIKE IT! lol


I'm not sick and I don't want a pickle I just want to ride my motorcycle
if I can't do that it would be fun to blow a little snow


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

I can't hear her when I'm out there.


----------



## Terrance (Dec 28, 2015)

GAR said:


> I have been waiting, waiting and waiting for the snow to come this year so I can test out my old twin Craftsman 3 stage throwers and........Nothing Yet!!!. We have only had light dustings of snowfall in witch I used my leafblower to remove the snow from driveway and sidewalks....Christmas has been busy for me but I was able to finish working on the second 3 stage....There both ready to go....But No Snow...What's up with the weather this year!
> 
> PS....Happy New Year All!!


Same here in Kalamazoo, Michigan. We had a few inches of snow that melted and froze into a couple inches of ice. The Allis-Chalmers chewed that up and spit it out like nothing. I had to go in 5th gear to get any good amount to feed her. But I'm still waiting for LOTS of snow too. I've got sidewalks, bus stops, and OP (Other People's) driveways to take care of.
Nice picture GAR.


----------



## Terrance (Dec 28, 2015)

jrom said:


> I came home from a trip to Oxford yesterday to 7" of new light snow and opened some single path that had an original 14" last week, settled down to around 11", so got to go through 18".
> 
> Leelanau County has gotten about 40" so far (that's not much by normal standards, but we'll take whatever we can get. Come on Alberta Clippers, where are you?). On my road, you can always add at least a couple of inches to the snow report every snow fall, not just storms.
> 
> ...


Did they have the Sand Drags up your way this year?


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

Terrance said:


> Did they have the Sand Drags up your way this year?


I honestly don't know, but looks like the closest to me were in Bear Lake (38 miles south), but I couldn't find a schedule.


----------



## Loco-diablo (Feb 12, 2015)

it's going to be in the 40's the next few days here in central MA. Sunday is supposed to hit 52! I'm thankful! While I don't mind getting the Ariens out to do it's thing, I'd rather not!


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

going to get warmer the next few days here


----------



## sciphi (May 5, 2014)

Warm and rainy for me this weekend. Might get a little snow off Lake Erie on Sunday if the winds are right and the air dry/cold enough. The Ariens is in the garage, waiting to be put to use.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

already raining, maybe an inch of snow sunday so i'll be sure the broom is ready


----------



## Terrance (Dec 28, 2015)

It looks like snow from Sunday to Sunday. Woo hoo!


----------



## alleyyooper (Sep 12, 2015)

3 to 7 inches for us depending on the storm track. Talking more than that for my brother in Mid Michigan. Since he is laid up I may load up the blower and go do his drive.

Na not really those people around him some times even beat him at cleaning his drive. He was talking to me on the phone just after a storm back in 2013/14 winter saying he needed to goo start his tractor (MF 65) and blow (7' Ber Vac) his drive. While he was talking the neighbor stopped and cleaned his drive with his big pay loader. 

 Al


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

I'm ready here for some serious stuff. Can't wait to try out the HS55 for the first time. Last big snow I was in Chicago and missed the entire deal. I will probably do all the drives on our Clu-de-sac that I can get to first.


----------



## sciphi (May 5, 2014)

Looks like nothing so far. The weather folks say a pattern change is likely starting Sunday, so we're at least getting some cold. Some snow might come with that if the ingredients are there and the atmosphere mixes right (or wrong, depending on point of view!).


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

we might get a coating to an inch of snow tomorrow, that's what the weather teller on the radio just said


----------



## Geno (Nov 29, 2011)

you guys want snow? sure fire way to get it is this: drain the gas.. pull the plug and fog the cylinder.. and put it away in the back of the shed- works for me.


----------



## Clipperskipper (Dec 24, 2015)

I had a Persian cat years ago, that would scream at me at 5.00 p.m. for her dinner,
yes Miss Kitty, it will happen.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

http://grib2.com/gfs/CONUS_GFS0P5_SFC_ACCUM-SNOW_120HR.gif

looks like feast or famine !


----------



## alleyyooper (Sep 12, 2015)

Well the snow we were supposed to get over night has been all rain. Weather station shows 47F 99% humidity and sse wind at 6MPH wind chimes are going crazy.

 Al


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

it started snowing here about 8am


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

Grrr. Going to be another record breaking day at 60F


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

Back in Oxford/Lake Orion...2" in the backyard so far @ 10:45 am. What is with this mini snow-belt in SE Mich?


----------



## GAR (Nov 7, 2014)

Bam......We are finally getting some snow today, looks like 2-4 inches by the end of the afternoon. That will be enough to test out my girls.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

jrom said:


> Back in Oxford/Lake Orion...2" in the backyard so far @ 10:45 am. What is with this mini snow-belt in SE Mich?


we have about an inch to an inch and a half of wet snow on the ground
take that back I just went down and opened my side door and saw 1/4 inch of wet snow


----------



## GAR (Nov 7, 2014)

Ya....I think I jumpped the gun on my post and belived Fox 2 News.....we got an inch of slush, not 2-4 inches of snow....Grrrrrrrr.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

GAR said:


> Ya....I think I jumpped the gun on my post and belived Fox 2 News.....we got an inch of slush, not 2-4 inches of snow....Grrrrrrrr.


our wet snow and slush turned to ice, after it stopped snowing it got windy and most everything iced over. I got some salt on the front stairs and walkway before it got too bad


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

My slush turned to rain this weekend. 1-4 inches threatened in a few days. After this weekend's rain the barely 6 inches we got between the holidays is looking pretty sad.

Pete


----------



## Terrance (Dec 28, 2015)

I think we are the only people [besides ski resorts and kids that want to build snow forts] that pray _*for *_snow. My step-dad actually got mad at me today when he said we are supposed to get 10-20 inches of snow in the next couple of weeks and I was like "Awesome Sauce....!"


----------



## alleyyooper (Sep 12, 2015)

Finally about 4 inches to play in today. Watched the Vikings choke and Join the loser Lions on the side lines for the rest of the season.

 Al


----------



## 1894 (Dec 16, 2014)

Temps were in the 50*s , wind picked up strong last evening and the wind chimes are still clanging away this morning and temps 24* .
Lake effect snow bands due East from lake Ontario and Erie looking pretty impressive on the radar this morning. No snow on the ground here 1/11/16 , pretty unusual , but I'm not complaining :icon_whistling:


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

6-8 inches for us tonite. Looks like it's likely to be a 2 stage event! More on the way all day Tuesday so I'm going to get to use the HS55 for sure.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

Congrats, folks. Glad you are finally getting some winter weather!


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

GoBlowSnow said:


> Congrats, folks. Glad you are finally getting some winter weather!


we got every aspect of winter weather except snow


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

the weather guesser said that we got 2.5 inches of snow last nite, I think he needs a new ruler


----------



## VentoGT (Jan 7, 2016)

Same in Massachusetts...I am itching to get a big snow to try out my new machine and all we have gotten is a dusting and supposedly another dusting tonight. We'll see what happens. The worst part is we got something around 2 inches of rain all weekend and it was in the high 40s. That would have been some crazy snowfall


----------



## alleyyooper (Sep 12, 2015)

We went yesterday to clean Kare's mom's drive way, and while at it did her like aged neighbors too. About 3.5 inches on moms drive and Cliff and Reba had a lot of company on Sunday so their drive was pretty much all ice from being packed.
We got about another 3 inches over night and looking out the window right now it is snowing pretty hard about to totally cover the deer with snow laying up in the pines.
Really impressed with the Predator 212CC I installed on that Old MTD. 14F in the little garage and having sat for a couple weeks it took 3 pulls of the cord to get it running. Did both drives about 100 yards long and the turn arounds and used about maybe a quart of fuel.
Mom said when I can in, Boy that thing really throws snow a long ways.
Ok I admit I have seen no other walk behind that blew the snow as far as this one is doing.
She even gave me a roll eyes look and felt my head when I said I wish we would get a foot all at once to see how it did and what gear I would have to use since it has been 6th except when doing tight places and yesterday wishing it had a second or third reverse speed


 Al


----------



## GAR (Nov 7, 2014)

Finally got to try out my girls, Both my restored Craftsman 3 stage and the 1973 (Gilson) Montgomery Wards 2 stage did great...The old craftsman in witch I think is a late 60s model throws snow very nicely but lacks in reverse speed in witch is annoying, but makes up for it with nice forward speeds and throwing distance, plus it basically has a car headlight on it, lights up your way better then most... The Gilson 2 stage is just amazing as I all ready new, I have owned a few of them. Both forward and reverse speeds are great, throwing power and ease of use make this machine one of my favorites to use.

We only got like 3-4 inches of snow so I am still eager to see these things perform in the deep stuff......


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

Got home from SE Mich last night to 10" of new snow, with drifting hitting about 20". Today, we're getting 1-2" per hour. 

Leelanau Winter Storm Warning is in effect. A gasoline tanker and LP gas semi tanker stuck on M72 hill right out of Traverse City. I saw two pickups spin out into deep snow banks [actually, one spun out, the other went straight into a snow bank at pretty high speed] and an SUV plow across my lane into a bank on my side of the road. 

High winds blasting snow out of the conifers onto the road for absolute zero visibility for several seconds at a time...fun stuff.

GAR, you really should come up my way for the ultimate restored blower new paint test.


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

10" Sugar Maple top just snapped off and crashed down on my woodshed roof.

GAR, maybe you shouldn't bring up the girls after all :redface:

*The top is 10" at its base...part of a much bigger tree. The shed is still intact. My dad always said...better to overbuild than possibly regret it...thanks pops!


----------



## 1894 (Dec 16, 2014)

Dang jrom , stay safe out there 
Glad we are not getting hit like that !


----------



## 1894 (Dec 16, 2014)

Syrakus averages 10 feet of snow / season , only 6" total as of this morning .
3:30 pm today :



5:00 pm today :



Snow stopped before I could load pics and make this post. No complaints here :icon_whistling:


----------



## GAR (Nov 7, 2014)

jrom said:


> 10" Sugar Maple top just snapped off and crashed down on my woodshed roof.
> 
> GAR, maybe you shouldn't bring up the girls after all :redface:
> 
> *The top is 10" at its base...part of a much bigger tree. The shed is still intact. My dad always said...better to overbuild than possibly regret it...thanks pops!


Sound like I should come up there with a chain saws and a log spliter....Glad your shed made it....My neighbor asked me today why I had so many snowblowers, I told him it's better to be overly prepared


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

Happy to see the snow finally hitting you folks there. The ski hills out there need em!


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

Today's storm was supposed to graze us here at the house and it did for the day with barely an inch. A squall line on the trailing edge dumped another 5" as I was driving home late tonight. It went from 36 to 28F in 1/4 mile and it was one of the most intense dives I can remember in 40 years of Maine driving.

I guess I'm up early to clean up!

Pete


----------



## Terrance (Dec 28, 2015)

There is now _*plenty*_ of snow here in lower Michigan.


----------



## alleyyooper (Sep 12, 2015)

We got a couple more inches and WIND. The snow is still shallow enough her I used the ATV to pull a tractor tire on My walking paths in the woods and was down to bare dirt. When and if it gets deeper I will have to pack them down with the snowmobile.

 Al


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

we've barley got an inch on the ground here but it is windy and cold, 17º


----------



## alleyyooper (Sep 12, 2015)

Real fine mist snow falling here right now. is 12F feels like 1 with a WSW @ 7 MPH according to my weather station. 

 Al


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

alleyyooper said:


> Real fine mist snow falling here right now. is 12F feels like 1 with a WSW @ 7 MPH according to my weather station.
> 
> Al


down to 12º here now


----------



## sciphi (May 5, 2014)

We have a measly inch here. Enough to make the roads messy for the morning commute. Still haven't fired up the Ariens except to put it in the garage.


----------



## GAR (Nov 7, 2014)

Ok.....Well lower Michigan has snow now....Like 1-2 inches on the ground, 14 degrees outside and we are forecasted to get maybe another 1" tonight....So, Ya....NO Snowblower action.

I am picking up a not so great Murray 8/24 snowblower tomorrow, price is right...Free. I looked at it today but was in my wife's car...She looked at me like...You better not Put that in my car..So I told the guy I would swing by tomorrow. The blower looks to have a broken main pully, I could see the pully key on the bottom of the blower when I took the belt guard off. The machine is made of very thin flimsy sheet metal...Cheep POS but it has a running Snow King 8hp Tecumseh engine on it, so that's a good backup replacement for one of my old girls.....


----------



## VentoGT (Jan 7, 2016)

More freaking rain this weekend...again. And there is a HURRICANE in the Atlantic....in JANUARY. I'm beginning to think that because I bought my new snowblower and generator we will have an Atlanta-esque winter this year. So sick of this rain I can't even explain it.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

they say its going to rain here later today so what little snow we do have will be a memory by tomorrow


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

rain arrived just before noon and most of what little snow we had is gone


----------



## GAR (Nov 7, 2014)

This has to be the worst winter ever, today's high 48 degrees and rain...All the snow melting around us, I just pulled all the sand bags out of the back of my truck. Don't need extra weight for traction when there is NO SNOW......


----------



## alleyyooper (Sep 12, 2015)

Stupid rain and freaking mud, so tired of mud.

 Al


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

my brother called a couple hours ago, the saw a few snow flakes and got nervous. he went out and tried to start his toro 2450E but couldn't get it going, I told him to relax, that I would stop by tomorrow and get it started for him and if I couldn't I would leave him one of mine so tomorrow I have to help my brother and my sister, she called yesterday cause she ran out of gas and now can't get her ccr 2000 to start after filling the tank


----------



## sciphi (May 5, 2014)

Nothing here. We had an inch that melted away. 

Forecast includes possibly some lake-effect snow. We'll see. My neighborhood isn't typically under a lake-effect band, unlike areas all around me.


----------



## Terrance (Dec 28, 2015)

I think we are supposed to get around 7 inches of snow here in Southwest Michigan.


----------



## alleyyooper (Sep 12, 2015)

ICE!!!!!!!! that is what we have in most places now where we walk and I had not got down to bare dirt.
Need a good snow fall to cover that crap up or a big warm up to get rid of it all.

 Al


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

Terrance said:


> I think we are supposed to get around 7 inches of snow here in Southwest Michigan.


might have to load up the 521 with the impeller kit and come visit so I can test the improved machine, see ya in a couple hours


----------



## Terrance (Dec 28, 2015)

detdrbuzzard said:


> might have to load up the 521 with the impeller kit and come visit so I can test the improved machine, see ya in a couple hours


Save yer gas, it hasn't got here yet. Thermometer says 15 degrees. We've only had about an inch.
:wavetowel2:


----------



## alleyyooper (Sep 12, 2015)

No snow here to cover all this **$%*)(&&** Ice. 10F this morning and a wind chill of 6 below, to cold even for snow. I have to figure a way to break the stuff up is dangers to walk on.

 Al


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

No show here of consequence yet today, but colder than heck.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

had a bit of ice at mom's house so while there yesterday I salted her driveway and walkway cause I knew it would be too cold for salt to work today


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

4 inches of lake effect this morning. Got out the Craftsman SS. First time I've used it this season. Started right up and dispatched the snow easily before the school kiddies could stomp all over it.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

Zavie said:


> 4 inches of lake effect this morning. Got out the Craftsman SS. First time I've used it this season. Started right up and dispatched the snow easily before the school kiddies could stomp all over it.


schools are closed here, its mlk day


----------



## GAR (Nov 7, 2014)

Couple years back I took my old Gilson up north to the lake with us during the winter, took that machine out on the ice on the lake and made a hocky rink for the kids. 

I love winter, ice fishing, skiing and of corse my old snowblower. Hear is an example of us fishing this winter....LOL


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

-6 this morning without windchill. -15 w/windchill factored in. To cold to snow - but they are talking Wednesday maybe? Warm up into 20's and we will see.....


----------



## Terrance (Dec 28, 2015)

I just did 6 driveways in fifth gear with my Troy-Bilt 2410.:icon-hgtg::smiley-confused009::icon-woo:


----------



## Terrance (Dec 28, 2015)

GAR said:


> Couple years back I took my old Gilson up north to the lake with us during the winter, took that machine out on the ice on the lake and made a hocky rink for the kids.
> 
> I love winter, ice fishing, skiing and of corse my old snowblower. Hear is an example of us fishing this winter....LOL


Did you catch any ice? :facepalm_zpsdj194qh


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

detdrbuzzard said:


> schools are closed here, its mlk day


Most are closed here also, including the university my daughter attends. Our local public schools were open.


----------



## VentoGT (Jan 7, 2016)

Hoping we get some real snow this coming weekend in MA--looking pretty good for it


----------



## ztnoo (Nov 26, 2015)

Careful what you wish for.......
You haven't forgotten last winter in MA, have you?
As I recall, all that started about in this same time frame.......


----------



## yarcraftman (Jan 30, 2014)

Yeah I had a light dusting last weekend and another light dusting today. So I have just used the leaf blower which works great. I guess we will see if we get anything in Detroit area this weekend. I don't want 2-3 feet like the east coast but maybe 6" will give the units a work out.


----------



## VentoGT (Jan 7, 2016)

ztnoo said:


> Careful what you wish for.......
> You haven't forgotten last winter in MA, have you?
> As I recall, all that started about in this same time frame.......


Last year I didn't have a generator and a snow blower  

Interestingly enough on the news last night they were saying we didn't get ANY snow last year until February, after the super bowl [because it's all Patriots up here]...Bring it on!


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

I've been getting harassed with 1-6 inch snowfalls. The weekend blockbuster disappeared from the local forecast.

Pete


----------



## VentoGT (Jan 7, 2016)

There are so many different and ridiculous reports of what is going to come this weekend I basically don't believe any of them. I do think that Virginia and DC are screwed, especially because they aren't really prepared for that much. New England will likely be business as usual. My co-workers think that our flight on Sunday to the West Coast is going to get grounded and we'll be able to ditch a meeting, but it ain't gonna happen.


----------



## sciphi (May 5, 2014)

We got a few inches of lake-effect today. Just out of the blue it started snowing. The Ariens finally got put to use. It enjoyed a quick trip through 2" of fluffy snow, running at max speed to keep the impeller fed.


----------

